# How to test Dynamic Volume



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have tried testing Audyssey Dynamic Volume at home with it on and off however if the master volume lets say for example is at 40 with dynamic volume off the sound/dialog is lost unless I engage Dynamic Volume. How can it be tested using the same volume level to be able to tell if it really helps with volume spikes?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am assuming we don't have anyone who can answer this for you... hence no replies. 

Have you tried asking over at the Audyssey site? I "think" they do pretty well at answering questions, or at least they use to.


----------



## NormalZeit (Jan 6, 2012)

On my ONKYO 808 with Dynamic Volume on the sound is more clear (and more subs) at low levels.

Just my 2 ct.

Cheers from Germany,

NormalZeit


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes at low levels it is great but how about with input or channel change? I still get loud channels when I change back and forth even at low levels.


----------



## NormalZeit (Jan 6, 2012)

You have to adjust the level for the different input channels in advance, to have the same "loudness" for e.g. Bluray and tuner.

The Dynamic Volume is (in my understanding) only for low volumes.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Adjust what levels? One Audyssey is activated it keeps the levels the same for all inputs and there is no way to be able to change loudness from tv channel to channel so it can be at same level.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a trim level in the receivers user menu for each input. You will need to set those up for each input first then all levels should be the same no matter what input you switch to.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

By trim level do you mean the reference level like the 0, 5, 10, 15?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On my Onkyo its called "intelli volume" on my Marantz is called "Source level" under the Audio preset menu


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you referring to the channel levels such as when you calibrate the speakers?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ok I found it.on my denon its called source level also. The trim is from -12 or up to +12. I think changing the levels does nothing. If I do -6 on the trim than the master volume would have to be at example 55 instead of 50 because the trim is now lowered or if its at +6 the master volume would be example at 50 instead of 55 because the trim is now raised. So why not leave it at default 0?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Because each input depending on the source will have a different incoming level adjusting this trim will make all inputs the same. So when you switch from a CD to your Satellite receiver you wont get a sharp change in volume.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I understand the slight change in volume from input to input. What I mean is from one channel to another some are still louder or lower than others even after adjusting the trim.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats just life, its out of your control as its the providers fault there is not more consistent volume. Dynamic volume is not that good and works better on movies. By the end of this year in Canada a law has been passed that all broadcasts must be the same level from the show to the commercials.


----------

